# Butcher Paper



## martyj

Question on butcher paper. Looking to switch over from foiling brisket to using butcher paper. Gordon's seems to be the only place local to pick any up. I was looking for pink butcher paper but they only seem to have peach or white. Is the peach actually the same thing as pink? Also, all the pink options say it's treated. What does treated refer to? The white that's available is not treated. What's my best option here?
Thanks for the help


----------



## daveomak

Purchase ONLY Made in USA paper that is USDA certified...  Places like China used recycled paper from all over the world..  Who know where recycled paper has been ??

Amazon has USDA butcher paper....  click on the picture....  There are many sizes and roll lengths...


----------



## Rings Я Us

martyj said:


> Question on butcher paper. Looking to switch over from foiling brisket to using butcher paper. Gordon's seems to be the only place local to pick any up. I was looking for pink butcher paper but they only seem to have peach or white. Is the peach actually the same thing as pink? Also, all the pink options say it's treated. What does treated refer to? The white that's available is not treated. What's my best option here?
> Thanks for the help



Our Gordon's around here only carry Waxed or freezer paper. I'm going in a GFS right now as  a matter of fact.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Pink also refereed to as peach, are all types of steak paper. Yes they are treated internally to make them stronger than regular butcher paper. The treatment is FDA approved for cooking. As dave metnioned buy only USA made.

The white butcher paper is not as strong and is bleached to make it white.

I buy mine from Oren at amazon, cheaper than the link Dave provided.


----------



## daveomak

Yep, it's cheaper...   The roll is smaller....

Pink Butcher Kraft Paper Roll - 18 ” x 175’ (2100”) Peach Wrapping Paper for Beef Briskets - USA Made - All Natural FDA Approved Food Grade BBQ Meat Smoking Paper - Unbleached Unwaxed Uncoated Sheet

Pink/Peach Butcher Paper Roll 18" X 150' in Durable Carry Tube, FDA Approved, MADE 100% in the USA, The ORIGINAL meat smoking paper for Texas style BBQ


----------



## Rings Я Us

That's why you don't find it here. That style of BBQ has only just recently been noticed here. Nobody uses that paper.


----------



## ab canuck

I have used parchment paper to wrap briskets, all I could find at the time. I did end up getting butcher paper at my supplier I get csg's and some spice from. Living in Canada I can usually get the same stuff from amazon that you guys get but the shipping kills us and makes it not worth it. So now we make a list and order it, send it to a cross border shipper and we take a holiday south and bring back stuff then. I don't know why but there are a lot of things we can't get shipped here but we can bring it if we are coming from there. And I buy everything I can that is made in Canada or USA. Just better quality and support to our countries.


----------



## noboundaries

I had not thought about the China connection and recycled paper.  Good to know!

I have a roll of the pink/peach butcher paper in my "save for later" file at Amazon.  $17 for 18"x150' roll.  FDA approved, made in USA.  Whew.


----------



## gmc2003

daveomak said:


> Purchase ONLY Made in USA paper that is USDA certified...  Places like China used recycled paper from all over the world..  Who know where recycled paper has been ??
> 
> Amazon has USDA butcher paper....  click on the picture....  There are many sizes and roll lengths...



Some very nasty/sick/disgusting images just flashed inside my head.


----------



## bigsyd

While we're here on the subject, any suggestions on how to properly wrap a brisket. I don't think I wrap mine as tight as it should be.


----------



## daveomak

I think, wrap around the meat, fold over the ends, on each other, several times, making a tube of sorts...  then tuck under the ends of the tube under the meat so it will stay in position...
Does that make sense ???


----------



## bigsyd

Yes, I'm thinking kind of like wrapping a package/gift. Tuck those ends under the brisket and let the brisket weight keep the flaps down. I'm always leaking juice when I pick mine up. I will try a new twist as described.


----------



## Rings Я Us

I read how Franklin buys a smaller diameter roll and prefers to use 2 sheets. Can't remember where I had read that.


----------



## pops6927




----------



## Rings Я Us

pops6927 said:


> View attachment 341436



Pops, 
I was looking at an older thread you had posted. The thread had a pic of this bag of cure#1 and the bags label had the name and address of the packer supply  place in Detroit that used to be at our Eastern Market area, famous for its food supply shops and warehouses. Well I looked it up, That place moved a few years ago. 2011 I think.. They have a bunch of meat stuff there still.. It's just a new building in another city not far from me.. 
Just thought of it when I saw this post.. 

Johnny B 

http://www.butcher-packer.com/


----------



## martyj

Rings Я Us said:


> Pops,
> I was looking at an older thread you had posted. The thread had a pic of this bag of cure#1 and the bags label had the name and address of the packer supply  place in Detroit that used to be at our Eastern Market area, famous for its food supply shops and warehouses. Well I looked it up, That place moved a few years ago. 2011 I think.. They have a bunch of meat stuff there still.. It's just a new building in another city not far from me..
> Just thought of it when I saw this post..
> 
> Johnny B
> 
> http://www.butcher-packer.com/


Rings, that place is about 5 minutes from me. when I seen your post I was hoping I could pick some butcher paper up today but they don't carry it. Thanks for the info though. Looks like they have a lot of stuff


----------



## Rings Я Us

martyj said:


> Rings, that place is about 5 minutes from me. when I seen your post I was hoping I could pick some butcher paper up today but they don't carry it. Thanks for the info though. Looks like they have a lot of stuff


I go by there and keep forgetting to go in. lol

There is a nice restaurant supply store on Greefield by 12 mile.  was in there recently but they don't sell that butcher paper either.

Actually its close to 11 mile and 696


----------



## agita

I use brown paper bags from the supermarket They are food grade by default


----------



## pops6927




----------



## agita

I have it the bags are just as good


----------



## daveomak

agita said:


> I use brown paper bags from the supermarket They are food grade by default



They sit on a shelf in the store, you set them on the floor of your car where your dog and your feet/shoes trod, then on the kitchen counter that is probably contaminated, then in the closet, all the while handling them with unwashed hands....
Please think again about grocery bags being "USDA Certified Food Grade"..


----------



## Smokehowze

Below are links to what I bought/use from _webstaurantstore.com_   You take a hit on shipping but I generally make a wish list and then the shipping does not hurt as bad.

This is a 24 inch wide paper which works very well for wrapping briskets and pork butts and for numerous other purposes. 

The Paper

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/24-x-700-40-peach-treated-butcher-paper-roll/43324PEA.html

The Paper Holder

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/bu...-in-one-paper-dispenser-cutter/43324PCDX.html

I use this for more than just wrapping meats.  It is great as a food grade island or stainless steel table topper when I make sausage, bacon, or do food projects where I want some sort of roll it up and throw it away surface, or especially if one no longer gets a real newspaper.  I find more uses as times goes on. 

If you get a large roll like this you really do need the dispensing holder.  

Overall,I found it to be a worthwhile investment and adjunct to the smoking/grilling life.


----------



## Bob-A-Booey

Can I wrap with the butcher paper that the butcher wrapped my brisket in at his shop?


----------



## daveomak

Bob-A-Booey said:


> Can I wrap with the butcher paper that the butcher wrapped my brisket in at his shop?



The paper has meat juices etc. from the raw meat...   It "probably" has been places you wouldn't want to eat off of...   I would not put it on a cooked piece of meat.. It "probably" has been sitting out where the bacteria has been multiplying like crazy...  I would not use it...   Granted, the heat from the smoker "might" sterilize it...  but you will be contaminating a perfectly good piece of meat with something that's not good for you...
Order some USDA approved butcher paper from AMAZON or get it somewhere...   I would not use Chinese butcher paper..


----------



## Bob-A-Booey

YIKES!!  I did not think of that. The paper has been sitting out for 2 days now..  Thank you for ur help



daveomak said:


> The paper has meat juices etc. from the raw meat...   It "probably" has been places you wouldn't want to eat off of...   I would not put it on a cooked piece of meat.. It "probably" has been sitting out where the bacteria has been multiplying like crazy...  I would not use it...   Granted, the heat from the smoker "might" sterilize it...  but you will be contaminating a perfectly good piece of meat with something that's not good for you...
> Order some USDA approved butcher paper from AMAZON or get it somewhere...   I would not use Chinese butcher paper..


----------



## red farr

....Sam's Club a couple years ago 1000' 16bucks
Red


----------



## norcalruss

Whats the plus and minus of white compared to pink butcher paper. Im currently looking to buy a large roll because ive been blowing through aluminum foil and wanted to switch to more cost effective paper. White is much cheaper than pink butcher paper.
So from reading and searching, Im thinking about buying a 24 inch wide white butcher paper unless there's more benefit to pink butcher paper. I read other places online that its basically the same.
I will buy the pink butcher paper from link above today but can you all clear what i should get for a bulk buy for future purchase? 

Also, do you guys ever use Twine to use around the butcher paper to help keep sealed? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smokehowze

norcalruss said:


> Whats the plus and minus of white compared to pink butcher paper. Im currently looking to buy a large roll because ive been blowing through aluminum foil and wanted to switch to more cost effective paper. White is much cheaper than pink butcher paper.
> So from reading and searching, Im thinking about buying a 24 inch wide white butcher paper unless there's more benefit to pink butcher paper. I read other places online that its basically the same.
> I will buy the pink butcher paper from link above today but can you all clear what i should get for a bulk buy for future purchase?
> 
> Also, do you guys ever use Twine to use around the butcher paper to help keep sealed?
> Thanks in advance.



This might help..

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/blog/92/butcher-paper-faqs.html


----------



## norcalruss

Smokehowze, thanks for the reply, really appreciate it. From what IM understanding the pink butcher paper is designed to let the meat breath?


----------

